
How to Name Your Open Source Project - forrestbrazeal
https://forrestbrazeal.com/2016/05/13/flowchart-how-to-name-your-open-source-project/
======
bhaak
"Backpfeifengesicht" is neither long, or weird, or hard to pronounce. Although
I wouldn't recommend using it as a project's name. ;-)

I'm missing the state "doesn't return a gazillion false hits when googling".
Come on, it's really not that hard to pick a mostly google unique name.

~~~
forrestbrazeal
I'm legitimately curious what your standards are for long, weird, hard to
pronounce names.

False hits are definitely a huge issue. Google Go is the worst offender I know
of in this regard.

~~~
bhaak
I speak German so a complete ordinary[ _] German word doesn 't scare me. ;-)

Go was also a bad choice as there was already another programming language
with the same name. IMO it was quite a dick move to claim that name.

[_] It's in the process of becoming outdated though

